

Rentul: Finally, vacation planning that doesn’t suck - konaaceo
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/04/16/vacation-planning-rentul/

======
kls
Searched for several major areas of Florida and their where no listings, there
was no indication that their where 0 results for that area which was not
intuitive, I just received a message that said _Search results for Key West,
click to view listings_. I broadened the search to just Florida and saw that
their was one listing for St. Augustine clicked on it, there was no photo
rates where hidden, when I clicked to view rates it then told me that the
owner has not provided rates.

My suggestions to make the experience not suck, indicate that their are no
results for that area. Maybe even have a stats block on the front page that
shows inventory in major areas based on my current location information.

Most people want to see rates immediately, they don't want to dream about
something only to find that they cannot afford it. In the listings you may
want to consider providing a rate range for the property. You need to provide
a mechanism to search by rate as well.

Finally, I have been doing travel tech for 15 years, I have exited two
companies one to hotels.com and the other to TUI travel. You should set aside
some time to talk to me, I can give you a lot of good travel related info that
can help you guys succeed. My contact details are in my profile.

